# Raining Golden In AL



## mellogal (Oct 27, 2008)

So I was browsing Craigslist and the number of Goldens in Alabama is horrible. Any help for these babies?

http://bham.craigslist.org/pet/1500728090.html

http://huntsville.craigslist.org/pet/1498088071.html

http://huntsville.craigslist.org/pet/1497806488.html

http://huntsville.craigslist.org/pet/1497434286.html


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

This makes me insane, but you will find the same darn thing in almost every state! Nice thing to do to your dog at Christmas.....ditch him!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is the list of a golden retriever rescue in Alabama
http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/al/j_and_l_grr.html


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You can contact the people with the ads and provide them with the AL GR Rescue information, hopefully they will contact the Rescues.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You can contact the people with the ads and provide them with the AL GR Rescue information, hopefully they will contact the Rescues.


That's what I do. When I see ads for Goldens on Craigslist I email the poster the contact information for the rescues in that state or area.


----------

